# WAGO 750-88* an Logo8 via Modbus - error 1



## LanOpa (14 August 2020)

Hallo miteinander,
eigentlich habe ich ja schon meine erfahrung und es läuft soweit alles, nur jetzt hat sich eine kleine Vorsteuerung mit einer alten Logo das zeitliche gesegnet. Glücklicherweise hab ich noch das Programm retten können bevor das letzte mal das Licht ausging.

Jetzt hab ich gezwungener maßen schnell eine neue LOGO8 gekauft... erst nachdem jetzt die Post da war hab ich gemerkt... super alle vorhandenen erweiterungen kann ich vergessen.

soweit kein Problem, also die 4 wichtigsten ausgänge gesucht und das System wieder zum laufen bekommen. jetzt habe ich noch 2 Ausgänge die ich gerne übernehmen will, aber jetzt nicht in weitere Hardware investieren.
Also wow, die logo8 kann Modbus... also in die Wagosteuerung wo ich schon 2 Modbus verbindungen habe mein FuntionsBlock kopiert, entsprechend die variablen angepasst... ok error 15* irgendwas keine verbindung... ... gut nach ein wenig hin und her, logoprogramm nochmal auslesen umstellen auf logo8-fu4? an der logo hab ich dann auch herausgefunden ich muss da noch im netzwerk einen modbus aktivieren.

wieder zurück zur wago, mittlerweile nur noch errorcode 1.   initalisierungsfehler bzw. falsche daten?

jetzt liegt es an meinem FB in der WAGO oder muss ich nach dem Fehler in der Logo suchen?
ich hab zum modbus kommunikation die anleitung von Kurt Braun (2011) auf YT übernommen https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4xkaKFTZB0
die funktioniert bereits mit 2 modbus knoten fehlerfrei also kann es an diesem soweit nicht liegen?

Auf der Suche nach dem Fehlercode hab ich dann gelesen das es vielleicht doch die LOGO sein könnte, die einfach zu neu ist und der FB baustein und aufbau von Kurt mittlerweile einfach zu alt.
kann mir das jemand bestätigung und vielleicht zeigen wie man aktuell via modbus kommuniziert.


----------



## ClMak (15 August 2020)

Hallo,

in dem youtube video wird der UDP Baustein gezeigt. Sind die beiden funktionierenden Verbindungen auch über UDP aufgebaut und welche Geräte werden damit angesteuert?
Es gibt einige Geräte, die kein UDP sondern"nur" das verbindungsorientierte  TCP-Protokoll verarbeiten können. Bei der Logo weiß ich nicht ob das mit UDP geht.   Ich würde für die Kommunikation zur Logo einmal den TCP-Baustein ausprobieren...


VG
ClMak


----------



## LanOpa (15 August 2020)

Habe nachgeschaut, ich verwende schon die TCP bausteine. Mein problem  ist langsam wirklich nicht zu wissen liegt es an der "alten" Wago oder  liegt es noch an der Logo.
leider hab ich keine alternativen modbus z.B. am PC um das einfach mal  zu prüfen.. obwohl ich hab doch da noch meinen raspberrypi....

was mich halt stutzig macht, das system Antwortet ja, zuvor hatte ich ja andere Fehlermeldungen.
jetzt hoffe ich nur das es nicht daran liegt das ich das nicht als  netzwerkprojekt hochgeladen habe... hab da gerade etwas in einem anderen  video gesehen, da wurde dann auch noch eine software mitgeladen... so  etwas war bei meinem upload nicht dabei...


----------



## ClMak (15 August 2020)

Das es an der "alten" Wago liegt würde ich ausschließen. Am Modbus hat sich glaube ich in den letzte xx-Jahren nichts geändert.
Hast Du bereits geprüft, ob die angesprochenen Adressen (Modbus-Register) in der Logo tatsächlich existieren und ob du den richtigen Funktionscode verwendest?
Des Weiterenn sollte geprüft werden, ob die Logo den Standard-Modbus Port 502 verwendet.

VG


----------



## LanOpa (15 August 2020)

also hab mal auf meinem raspberrypi wo ich für eine Datenaufbereitung die register meiner Wagos auslese mal zm test einen logo.py erstellt. leider gibt diese auf den input registern nur 0 auf den ersten 14 registern aus obwohl ich 100% sicher bin das der I1 dauerhaft bestromt ist, auch weitere von Motorschutzschaltern...
es muss also ein Fehler in richtung der Logo sein ... ich verzweifel langsam... eigentlich will ich die Logo darin behalten, an der kann ich auch ohne Terminal/handy etc. werte ändern. ist der einzige reale bestandsgrund noch für die.


----------



## LanOpa (15 August 2020)

*Heureka... endlich geht es*

ok lag wohl doch auch an meiner WAGO... ein schritt dem näher wohin ich will...
errorcode 0x0001 Illegal functioncode


als fc hatte ich 23 (read/write mutliple)

jetzt muss ich nur den richtigen functioncode  sowie den adressbereich finden für meine I sowie meine Q

FC1: (0x01) –read coils
FC2: (0x02) –read input discrets
FC3: (0x03) –read multiple registers
FC4: (0x04) –read input registers
FC5: (0x05) –write coil
FC6: (0x06) –write single register
FC7: (0x07) –read exception status
FC11: (0x0B) –get comm eventcounter
FC15: (0x0F) –force multiple coils
FC16 (0x10) –write multiple registers
FC23 (0x17) –read write multiple registers
siehe auch https://docplayer.org/14845041-Modbusethernet_04-lib.html

so kleine Denkerinnerung
die logo muss vie ethernet und +modbus-server eingerichtet sein, mehr muss nicht. evtl ein echter Neustart darin kann man auch festlegen wer zugreifen darf...

nach webserver ausgabe der logo ist aktuell nur Q6 gesetzt... also binär 32... bis jetzt habe ich aber nur 512 als wert bei startadresse 0

ok 8192 als read adresse mit bereich 6 mit function 1 ergibt für q6 32    siehe dazu unter extra-geräteauswahl-ganz unten modbus... register coils ab 8192  ==> functioncode 1  input auf functioncode ?? 3 oder 4... kann ich gerade aus der ferne zu den steuerungen schlecht testen.

q2 und q3 sind dazugeschlichen, also bin ich jetzt bei 38...  mach ich nur eine range von sagen wir 4  werden nur q1-q4 gelesen und ergeben dann entsprechens 2+4 = 6 
therorethisch wenn ich nur q5+q6 will kann ich auch bei 8196 starten und erhalte entsprechen 1+2 also alles zwischen 0 und 3 als ausgabe


----------

